# rental income married filing separately



## 167juliar (Feb 23, 2015)

US citizen friend of mine and his NRA wife own and rent out a small studio (in France) - and he needs to know how to declare the rent they collect to the IRS 
Seems to me should be to convert to dollars, divide the rent by 2 -(he files "married filing separately") then do schedule E. 
Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes, deduction of allowable expenses is at least one of the things you're probably forgetting.

Has your friend reviewed IRS Publication 527 ("Residential Rental Property") yet?


----------



## 167juliar (Feb 23, 2015)

Don't think so-- will check that out. thanks


----------

